# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 July 2007)

Good morning to all! Well its time to start thinking about your entries for next months stock tipping cpmpetition! Right in the midst of a correction too!  

prawn_86 is out in front this month with RMI, having achieved a very impressive return of 128.07% so far. In second and third place we have moneymajix and drillinto with their selections IMI and ZDX, having both achieved solid returns of 84.21% and 63.33% respectively. Can prawn_86 hang onto his lead as we head into the final few trading days of the month??

The August competiton is kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Tuesday July 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

As always, the best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## UPKA (27 July 2007)

Hi joe, I'm down for FNT, cheers!


----------



## Gurgler (27 July 2007)

CME please Joe.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 July 2007)

RMI again please. 

Go you good thing. lol


----------



## imajica (27 July 2007)

AED   thanx


----------



## marklar (27 July 2007)

HLX please.

m.


----------



## juw177 (27 July 2007)

WAS please


----------



## nioka (27 July 2007)

I like AGM but I'll leave it for chicken and settle for AUT thanks.


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 July 2007)

AXT please Joe.

Cheers


----------



## dj_420 (27 July 2007)

hmmm lets see

maybe ROY

thanks joe


----------



## jtb (27 July 2007)

I'll give EMR another whirl thanks joe


----------



## Jockstar73 (27 July 2007)

IMI for me please 

thanks..  Jock


----------



## krisbarry (27 July 2007)

WGP, thanks Joe


----------



## Fab (27 July 2007)

SDL for me please


----------



## TheAbyss (27 July 2007)

SRZ thanks


----------



## Fool (27 July 2007)

FWL please


----------



## hypnotic (27 July 2007)

Joe *AXO* for me please. 

Thanks


----------



## TedE (27 July 2007)

I'd like a little bit of *SBL* thanks.

Ted


----------



## Agentm (27 July 2007)

adi again please


----------



## Mousie (27 July 2007)

*LML* please, thanks Joe for doing a very good job at this every month...


----------



## braydn (27 July 2007)

JOE, WHE thanks


----------



## gregcourageous (27 July 2007)

*WME* please


----------



## son of baglimit (27 July 2007)

too easy - NMS


----------



## Love Zn (27 July 2007)

GBG for me please


----------



## Pat (27 July 2007)

CBH please Joe


----------



## redandgreen (27 July 2007)

JMS thanks Joe


----------



## powerkoala (27 July 2007)

ntu pls


----------



## kevro (27 July 2007)

RDS again thanks Joe


----------



## YELNATS (27 July 2007)

GTE thanks Joe.


----------



## jempol (27 July 2007)

Hi I'm newbie here.
Can i join?
If so ...I try VNS


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 July 2007)

EDE Thanks


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 July 2007)

I'll try BAR thanks Joe. Leaving BSM at my own peril.


----------



## Bomba (27 July 2007)

RMG thanx


----------



## Baggy (27 July 2007)

AAR thanks Joe


----------



## j4mesa (27 July 2007)

LKO please...
or if it drops below 1 cents on the 31 August then I will go for EXM

Hehe very2 speculative....


----------



## rico01 (27 July 2007)

SRI thanks Joe


----------



## Uncle Festivus (27 July 2007)

I shall have DEG please


----------



## petervan (27 July 2007)

MUR thanks


----------



## drillinto (27 July 2007)

TAM (Tanami Gold)
Thank you


----------



## Boyou (27 July 2007)

DIO for me-o please Joe


----------



## chops_a_must (27 July 2007)

NWE.... cheers.


----------



## Moneybags (27 July 2007)

BMN for me please Joe, scoping study due soon.

Cheers

MB


----------



## Lachlan6 (27 July 2007)

Going for (CME) please Joe.


----------



## moneymajix (27 July 2007)

uog 
please


----------



## Awesomandy (27 July 2007)

I'll take FAR, thanks.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 July 2007)

AIM please Joe.


----------



## twojacks28 (27 July 2007)

bzi thanks joe


----------



## questionall_42 (27 July 2007)

RBM thanks joe


----------



## resourceboom (27 July 2007)

BUR thanks Joe


----------



## kgee (27 July 2007)

WGR thanks


----------



## EZZA (27 July 2007)

hey fellas 

can i join in gbg for me.

cheers.


----------



## james99 (27 July 2007)

CXY thank you very much.


----------



## whitta27 (27 July 2007)

CIG please joe caspian oil and gas!


----------



## bigdog (27 July 2007)

Joe,

GOG - GREAT ARTESIAN OIL & GAS LIMITED thanks


----------



## Craze0123 (27 July 2007)

LAF....ty Joe!


----------



## Go Nuke (27 July 2007)

Well even though it seems to be the micro caps that win , I'd like *MGO *please.

*Marengo Mining Limited*


----------



## drasicjazz (27 July 2007)

*bkg* for me plz


----------



## sam76 (27 July 2007)

gdm thanks


----------



## RevelsCat (27 July 2007)

CVI please


----------



## springhill (27 July 2007)

I will take EPR thanks


----------



## norip_zxy (27 July 2007)

mky thanks


----------



## drmb (27 July 2007)

Live in hope for INL, but next month I will use dartboard I think!


----------



## Ruprect (27 July 2007)

Looks like im a bit late!, but thanks Joe, I'll take *CFE* please.


----------



## steven1234 (27 July 2007)

TRF thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (28 July 2007)

WDR ... let's bring another recent listing, up to the starting line, 
for the August challenge ... 

Many thanks, Joe.

happy days

 paul




=====


----------



## hangseng (28 July 2007)

FCL please


----------



## chicken8 (28 July 2007)

BGD thanks


----------



## stockmaster (29 July 2007)

cuo


----------



## bean (29 July 2007)

MMN thanks


----------



## Julia (29 July 2007)

Joe,
Where are the results of the previous months' competition posted?


----------



## louie (29 July 2007)

ITX Thanks


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 July 2007)

Julia said:


> Joe,
> Where are the results of the previous months' competition posted?



Also while were asking questions does anyone get a prize for the wooden spoon?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 July 2007)

Hey Joe, I just qualify i think! 
I'll take RAU thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (29 July 2007)

VCR please.
I'm just a glutton for punishment !


----------



## wintermute (29 July 2007)

I'll go with ACE again please


----------



## canny (29 July 2007)

*CVI* please Joe.
Revels Cat doesn't qualify this month - sorry mate!!!

IF by any chance he DOES qualify - then I"ll have *NWA* please.

I think the 10 post rule applies at time of entry - and it's his first post.
Cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 July 2007)

*UOG* tanks a lot.


----------



## RichKid (29 July 2007)

COE for me please Joe.


----------



## lockit (29 July 2007)

MHL for me, cheers!


----------



## Miner (29 July 2007)

Joe
Not sure how to enter.
However I am registering my interest with SRI as my pick.
Please confirm if I am in or out for the August Stock Tipping Competition.

Regards

Miner



Joe Blow said:


> Good morning to all! Well its time to start thinking about your entries for next months stock tipping cpmpetition! Right in the midst of a correction too!
> 
> prawn_86 is out in front this month with RMI, having achieved a very impressive return of 128.07% so far. In second and third place we have moneymajix and drillinto with their selections IMI and ZDX, having both achieved solid returns of 84.21% and 63.33% respectively. Can prawn_86 hang onto his lead as we head into the final few trading days of the month??
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushman (29 July 2007)

PSP please Joe.


----------



## insider (29 July 2007)

cts please


----------



## doctorj (30 July 2007)

EGO if it qualifies please 

If not, ummmm... EMR.

And if that's already taken, PCL.

Go Stokes Bay/Valentine


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 July 2007)

blg 

thanks


----------



## moses (30 July 2007)

KSX please thanks


----------



## noirua (30 July 2007)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (30 July 2007)

WES for me!


----------



## stormbringer (30 July 2007)

put me down for JMS, tx Joe


----------



## wllmtrish (30 July 2007)

Hi Joe,
Put me down for AGS, way oversold.


----------



## wllmtrish (30 July 2007)

Hi Joe,
When reading a thread I have been unable to find the post reply. Where on earth is it?
its OK i have found it.
Must be having a 'senior moment'


----------



## stormbringer (30 July 2007)

sorry joe, should have checked posts first. JMS is taken be redandgreen, so I'll take a longshot in the form of GDY, tx


----------



## moneymajix (30 July 2007)

There has been a bit of interest in EMR for the August comp.

I think EMR is the best pick for August.

Was taken so, i didn't get it!



LOL


----------



## speves (30 July 2007)

WCP .....thanks Joe


----------



## motion (30 July 2007)

ARV... Thanks Joe, top job I might have a chance this month.....


----------



## RevelsCat (30 July 2007)

lol should have read the rules first looks like I have been scratched from the August competition not enough posts logged  good luck guys 

oh look just made another post lmao at this rate I should be able to enter your comp somewhere around August 2012


----------



## Nicks (30 July 2007)

KAL please, thanks


----------



## greggy (30 July 2007)

GOA please.
DYOR


----------



## LetItRide (30 July 2007)

LEG  please


----------



## BUY&SELL (30 July 2007)

HTX please joe


----------



## vert (30 July 2007)

GGY 
thanks


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 July 2007)

*GMR* again txs Joe, how'd that old song go? "what gos down must come up, spinnin' top, spinnin' round, da da da da da "


----------



## Bushrat (30 July 2007)

gdn


----------



## surfingman (30 July 2007)

ECU thanks Joe


----------



## mickqld (30 July 2007)

SSC please Joe


----------



## The Mint Man (30 July 2007)

Ill take *MOO* again


----------



## Col Lector (30 July 2007)

And AJL for a second roll...
Cheers Joe


----------



## vicb (30 July 2007)

EPE thanks Joe


----------



## combankau (30 July 2007)

GPN for me pls


----------



## hangseng (30 July 2007)

MUN thanks


----------



## wigaz (31 July 2007)

FWL please! Cheers mate!


----------



## macca (31 July 2007)

TRH for me please


----------



## --B-- (31 July 2007)

ADX please Joe.


----------



## barney (31 July 2007)

CFR   if available/allowable thanks.


----------



## rub92me (31 July 2007)

SYN please


----------



## Ang (31 July 2007)

EPR for me thanks


----------



## gordon2007 (31 July 2007)

May I have a punt on *RAU* please.


----------



## Bush Trader (31 July 2007)

Put me down for NWR please Joe

Cheers


BT


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 July 2007)

EKA  for me thanks Joe

Salute and always look after your family !
If you know what I mean?

Bon Voyage and let the best man win (or Woman)


----------



## Mofra (31 July 2007)

MGX pls Joe. Positive ann & sharp pullback at the right time


----------



## UMike (31 July 2007)

Pat said:


> CBH please Joe



Pat should win with CBH. 


At least that would of been my pick if I was quicker


----------



## hangseng (31 July 2007)

hangseng said:


> FCL please




Joe FCL is my pick, please disregard my indiscretion in picking MUN as well.

As good as MUN is I still think FCL is about to go back to where it left off a few weeks ago.


----------



## bvbfan (1 August 2007)

CGM for me if it hasn't been taken

Still waiting on JORC nickel resource


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2007)

Julia said:


> Joe,
> Where are the results of the previous months' competition posted?




Hi Julia,

The results of each months competition are posted towards the end of that months competition (not entry) thread. The thread is titled '[INSERT MONTH] Stock Competition Entries!' and can be found in the 'ASX Stock Chat' forum.


----------

